# My New Score



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

So tonight Travis was giving away his fish so i went and scooped the KKP/ flowerhorn..... now that its bigger ill go more Texas/ kkp. None the less its a great fish so here are some pics when i had him as a baby and some pics of him back in my hands now....

Before:


















After:


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Wow! He sure has grown!! Beauty.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

i would say definate kkp x texas, not so much a fh , but still , killer fish both before and after , 
pretty cool that you got to have him 2 times in his life, 

now quit messing around and get it to pai off with something so we can have a good ole fashion freak fry swap


----------

